# Converting from Nursing to Medicine - Graduate Entry to Medicine UCC/UCD



## qwerty08 (1 Oct 2008)

Hey,

I have a friend who is a qualified nurse and is considering returning to university to undertake the newly (2007) introduced graduate programme to medicine offered by all Irish universities...

Does anybody know of someone who is doing this at the moment and how are they finding it?

Any help would be greatly appreciated??


----------



## cole (1 Oct 2008)

The entry requirements are (for ):

*1. Entry Requirements: *

Candidates must hold, or expect to hold by July 2007, a minimum II:1 (second class honours, grade one) result in their first honours bachelor degree (NFQ Level 8) awarded, or equivalent.
For candidates who meet this requirement, the GAMSAT (Graduate Medical Schools Admissions Test - Ireland) will then be used as the sole instrument to select students for the programme.
The competition is stiff as you can imagine.


----------



## qwerty08 (1 Oct 2008)

cheers ya saw those alright, she has a 1.1 Nursing degree, think she's worried about the actual course load etc. was hoping to find someone on this who is doing it at the moment...


----------



## Newbie! (2 Oct 2008)

qwerty08 said:


> cheers ya saw those alright, she has a 1.1 Nursing degree, think she's worried about the actual course load etc. was hoping to find someone on this who is doing it at the moment...



Competition is tight and the GAMSAT score is the sole means of selection. Current students come from a variety of backgrounds including business, law and property development. Your friend would be at an immediate advantage. the workload is tough and there is no denying that...candidates need to be highly motivated and really want this. There is also the issue of fees of about 12-13k per year!


----------

